# Which do you prefer?



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd just like a little straw poll. Which of these pictures do you prefer?

1.









2.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Second one. Better exposure and everything stands out much better! :thumb:


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the first one because the sky looks better imo


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Combine the two? Just thought after reading the above that a mix would be perfect. Get it into PS and have a bash!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not experienced enough with post processing to acomplish that. I've never used PS and I don't know how to do it properly with NX2. I'll give it a try some day though.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The second one looks more 'real'...photo album content.
The first looks moody and somehow aggressive...canvas on the wall scenario.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I have time tomorrow I will give it a try for you. :thumb:


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer no.1 as in the second one the sky looks a little 'blown'
A bit of a Marmite conundrum !! 
Detail in the background or detail in the sky


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Of those two i'd pick the second.

But if it were me i'd do an exposure blend and get the best of both:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I really do need to sit down and see if I can do this in Capture.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I really do need to sit down and see if I can do this in Capture.


It's really easy Dougie. Don't know if Capture can do it but almost any basic image editing package should do.

All you do is create 2 layers (put the darker one on top and the lighter one underneath) then select the eraser tool with a soft brush. Using the eraser brush delete the darker foreground (use the horizon as the cut off line) from the top layer to expose the bottom layer's lighter foreground.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

the third photo chopped one I'm afraid!! or of the two the second one!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the sky in the first & snow in the second, if I had to choose then moody number 1


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the first one. Sky looks awesome.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

combined is best, but out of the two i pick #2, mainly due to that the first is exposed for the sky making the ground dark and the 2nd is exposed for the foreground making the sky blown

this is a classic case of when graduated ND filters could of done that for you when you were there, a hard GND filter positioned on the horizon, expose for the foreground - done ....even stack them for mega sky

they really are invaluable to any landscape tog, make shots so much better 

also don't forget when shooting in the snow, remember to over expose a stop or two as (if shooting in auto modes) the camera will try to make the overall exposure neutral and closest to 18% grey and thus rendering snow a grey colour rather than white, unless you tell it not to - always good to check you histogram as well

drew


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I voted for number 2.

I don't know anything about photography so i'm a neutral view.

Second one looks fresher and lighter and i just prefer it :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

prefer the sky in the 1st but the detail in the field on the 2nd... that blend brings the best of both together which is spot on


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

HDR... win win situation


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

They need a focal point imo


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> They need a focal point imo


That's probably true Brazo, but the object of the poll for me was to ascertain what people liked in a photograph. ie. The moody low sun twilight effect or the brighter foreground view. The polling would seem to suggest the latter with tweeks to the sky. I personally prefer the moody look. Regarding focal point, well you can only capture what's in front of you


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

In that case then yes I would agree the latter.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> The second one looks more 'real'...photo album content.
> The first looks moody and somehow aggressive...canvas on the wall scenario.


My thoughts too :thumb:


----------

